# Dixie Reptile Show tomorrow.



## acedwards (Nov 28, 2009)

I will be vending at the Dixie Reptile Show tomorrow. I will have fruit flies, PDF's, planted vivariums with PDF's, vivarium supplies including corkbark, hydroton etc., and live plants. The show is in a new location this time you can go to Dixie Reptile Show for directions. Hope to see you there.


----------

